# Excel file does not open



## granny (Jul 8, 2004)

Hello...

Excel and I have been getting along quite nicely until now. I always thought that if you searched hard and long enough for an answer it would give in and appear. It does not seem to work that way any more...
When I open this file *contains pivot table* at the bottom of the page it says Ready as if the file is open but it is not - not even at the Window menu and all the other controls are gray too..
When another user from the pc across the hall tries it, it opens .. As it turns out it does not open to every other pc and every other user...
What is it? How can I be soing something wrong in file open?
I have tried everything (even changed display properties, unistalled office and reinstalled it again, copied the file, changed its name, tried opening read-only...)
Please help.. I can not believe i am being beaten by a program...


----------



## msarft (Sep 20, 2003)

*Is there anything in the file?*

If Excel is opening the file for you i.e. "Ready", then it believes the file to be open.
Select Details from the View Menu and see what the size of the file is. Could be that the file was saved with a name but no data.

The file could also be a Pivot Table linked to a file that you do not have on your system...but I believe if that were the case Excel would give you an error message.

Does the file open at cell "A1"? If not, maybe it is something as simple as pressing control+home to see the contents.

Could be one of many things...good luck!


----------



## jgthakur (Sep 20, 2004)

granny said:


> Hello...
> 
> Excel and I have been getting along quite nicely until now. I always thought that if you searched hard and long enough for an answer it would give in and appear. It does not seem to work that way any more...
> When I open this file *contains pivot table* at the bottom of the page it says Ready as if the file is open but it is not - not even at the Window menu and all the other controls are gray too..
> ...




---------------------------------------------------------------
Go to TOOLS - OPTIONS - GENERAL - then Deselct Ignore other Applications.


----------



## m_alam75 (Oct 17, 2007)

Excel File format problem


----------

